# How many of you daytrade US stocks?



## Nasdaq Trader (28 June 2006)

Hey guys
i am curious as to how many of you day trade us stocks, and the challenges you have?

in new zealand at the moment the market opens at 1.30 in the morning..so i get up at 1.00 and do my premarket and chart scans to see what i will trade.

i use e signal for my data feeds and trade thru a direct access broker.

95% of my trades are short sales, as you guys know a stock goes down way quicker than it goes up.

I don't know many other traders in NZ to chat with.

i appreciate your feedback


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2006)

I swing trade them (as well as NYSE)

If we get some more volatility, daytrading stocks could be fun again.

Cheers


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

Hey Nasdaq Trader you don't need to pay tax on trading profits in NZ right?

But that is changing, they are bringing in a CGT for foreign shares.  

What will you do differently then, if anything?


----------



## Nasdaq Trader (28 June 2006)

the NZ govt is trying to bring in capital gains tax on off shore portfolios at this stage aussie is exempt..i have tax to pay on my profits as it is classed as income.

i don't have a very big stock portfolio...hence the reason i am a trader. you don't end up with nice surprises like a 5 point gap down!!!

you guys have  a great forum going..unlike the overseas ones i look at, where all they seem to do is burn people.I think Trading is the best business ever invented,when you get it right!!


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2006)

Nasdaq Trader said:
			
		

> you guys have  a great forum going..unlike the overseas ones i look at, where all they seem to do is burn people.




Agree NT,

I think it's because of the.... ahem.... brilliant...cough, cough.... moderation on this forum 

OK! No comments you guys LOL!


----------



## The Mint Man (28 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Agree NT,
> 
> I think it's because of the.... ahem.... brilliant...cough, cough.... moderation on this forum
> 
> OK! No comments you guys LOL!




 :eek3:


----------



## NettAssets (28 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> OK! No comments you guys LOL!


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2006)

HAHAH

Alright! no facial expressions either!!!!!


----------



## professor_frink (28 June 2006)

> I think it's because of the.... ahem.... brilliant...cough, cough.... moderation on this forum




completely agree. Richkid does a wonderful job


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2006)

Oh now I'm getting a complex..... hahaha

But yes Rich, Joe and now CTP do a fantastic job. Looks like I'm the black sheep of the family


----------



## GreatPig (29 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm the black sheep of the family



The black bear, I would have thought.

GP


----------



## wayneL (29 June 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> The black bear, I would have thought.
> 
> GP




Hmmm you could be right, just checked myself in the mirror.


----------



## scsl (29 June 2006)

i'm long on Google CFDs at the moment... i'm still learning more about daytrading (i haven't yet daytraded) and until i learn more about the price behaviour of certain US stocks, i'm stearing clear.

i'll be looking out for the large and mega cap stocks such as Google, Shell, ExxonMobil, JPMorgan etc. it's pretty tempting to jump in right now, particularly with the current volatility causing huge daily ranges in these stocks.


----------



## Hopeful (29 June 2006)

Currently, I am an _occasional_ day-trader of US stocks. It's because you need $25,000 USD to day-trade the US stocks:

_The NASD and NYSE, as part of a small investor protection agenda, instituted regulations intended to limit the amount of trading that can be done in accounts with small amounts of capital, specifically accounts with less than 25’000 USD equity. _

With less than 25k you can only do 3 day trades in a 5-day period.

I find the US markets soo much better than the Aussie - more volitile and more liquid, and the choice of stocks to trade is unfathomable (which is a problem actually).

I'm in the process of getting 25k into my IB account so I can clean up Wall Street with their heads as mops. From my limited experience thuis far I thinks I can be successful. I'll let you know how it goes or doesn't go.


----------



## websman (29 June 2006)

I'm usually at my day job when the markets are open, but I do day trade on occasion when I'm not at work.   Of course, since I'm in the U.S. it makes things a little easier...lol

I did manage to daytrade TZOO and NXG last week for a small profit.  I tried to go short on JOE, but no shares were available.


----------



## Nasdaq Trader (29 June 2006)

i Trade with a direct access broker, thru a capital fund, you can open an account with $5k US..they give you 10 to 1 margin..send me a PM if you want to know more.


----------



## jgrimney (7 August 2006)

I trade options via Ameritrade .. 
Satisfied at the moment (So far so good  ).


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

The US is good for day trading stocks, only when its volitile though.I held GOOG for a while when it first listed, certainly outperformed what the experts were thinging. This may sound bizzare but I liked their name and the letter that came with the IPO.


----------



## CADTRADER (21 April 2011)

Hopeful said:


> Currently, I am an _occasional_ day-trader of US stocks. It's because you need $25,000 USD to day-trade the US stocks:
> 
> _The NASD and NYSE, as part of a small investor protection agenda, instituted regulations intended to limit the amount of trading that can be done in accounts with small amounts of capital, specifically accounts with less than 25’000 USD equity. _
> 
> ...




Do you know any good platforms used for high frequency daytrading on the ASX?


----------

